# St. Paul Ice Fishing Show



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wondering who else is making the jaunt down Dec. 5, 6, 7. I'm going for the first time. I hear they have a lot of cool stuff and some pretty sweet deals if you look hard enough. I'm thinking about getting a new Thorne Bros. walleye rod as my big purchase. 
Can't wait...hope to see some of you guys there.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I'm not this year, but have been there in the past, well worth the trip.

They have everything any Ice fisherman would want.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I was there last year for the first time and hope to make it back this year. They have some real cool stuff to look at.


----------

